# L3908 Question



## coder21 (Sep 25, 2008)

I was wandering if someone could help me out.  If a physican uses a L3908 prefab splint.  Do you also code the application from the CPT book.


----------



## mbort (Sep 25, 2008)

no, to put on a prefab splint is actually a "fitting" and should be part of your E/M visit. 

The codes for "application of splint" (please see the CPT lay descriptions) are designed for those splints that are made and fabricated in your office setting with web roll, fiberglass, etc. not the prefab ones.  In addition to this application, you would then be able to capture the materials as well.

Mary


----------



## coder21 (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you so much.  One more question what code do you use for the materials to go with the application?


----------



## mbort (Sep 25, 2008)

look at the cast supply codes Q4001-Q4051


----------

